# Sabbiera



## Necsus

In sede di revisione dei dialoghi di un telefilm mi è stato fatto notare che il termine _sabbiera_ non definisce il recinto contenente sabbia in cui giocano i bimbi più piccoli, ma un dispositivo (serbatoio di sabbia) presente sulle locomotive a cui si ricorre per le frenate d'emergenza (e di cui io francamente non conoscevo neanche l'esistenza).
La cosa sconcertante è che secondo i vocabolari è vero, è proprio così!

Sarei curioso di sapere come chiamate voi nella lingua quotidiana il recinto in questione, in Wikipedia (e nei vocabolari) io ho trovato anche un inquietante _sabbionaia_...!
Grazie a chi vorrà contribuire.


----------



## gatto

Ciao Necsus.
Dì a chi ti ha fatto la revisione, che lo spiegasse anche a chi li vende i recinti con la sabbia, che stanno vendendo in realtà dei dispositivi per treni!
Nello specifico, ecco qualche pagina web che ho trovato e che forse ti può essere utile 
Sito 1
Sito 2
Sito 3
Sito 4


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Gatto. Grazie della risposta. 
So che in rete è facile trovare testimonianza (non certificata se non dall'uso) del fatto che la _sabbiera_ è una... sabbiera! Però qualunque vocabolario si consulti, non si vi è traccia di questo significato. Possibile che siano tutti così in ritardo sulla lingua parlata?


----------



## Salegrosso

Cosi' su due piedi, in effetti, con la parola sabbiera a me non viene in mente la "buca della sabbia" dei bambini, ma piuttosto la sabbietta del gatto! 
(Scusa Gatto, non e' un gioco di parole  )
Cioe' quella vaschetta piena di sabbia dove i gatti di casa fanno i loro bisogni.

Non mi e' mai capitato di doverlo scrivere, ma nella lingua parlata io direi "la buca della sabbia" o "la sabbia dei bambini", "la sabbia dove giocano i bambini". 
Certo, se stai preparando un doppiaggio, sono espressioni troppo lunghe, e neanche tanto pulite. 

Ciao.


----------



## pindy

Ciao a tutti!
Io quando ero piccola mi ricordo che veniva chiamato _sabbiatoio_. 
Sinceramente non ho controllato su nessun dizionario, ma digitando il termine su qualsiasi motore di ricerca si trovano diversi riscontri.


----------



## Necsus

Salegrosso said:


> Cosi' su due piedi, in effetti, con la parola sabbiera a me non viene in mente la "buca della sabbia" dei bambini, ma piuttosto la sabbietta del gatto!
> (Scusa Gatto, non e' un gioco di parole  )
> Cioe' quella vaschetta piena di sabbia dove i gatti di casa fanno i loro bisogni.


Non so, per me quella del gatto è stata sempre la _cassetta_ (o cassettina), con dentro la _lettiera_, o la sabbietta, quindi non mi viene da associarla istintivamente al termine _sabbiera._ Fra l'altro, se effettivamente venisse usato in questo senso, bisognerebbe considerarla una terza possibile accezione... 



pindy said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Io quando ero piccola mi ricordo che veniva chiamato _sabbiatoio_.
> Sinceramente non ho controllato su nessun dizionario, ma digitando il termine su qualsiasi motore di ricerca si trovano diversi riscontri.


Grazie, pindy. In effetti ci sono alcuni riscontri, non molti, ma ci sono. Anche se l'articolo che vi viene descritto a me dà più l'idea di qualcosa di mobile, non ricavato nel terreno. Comunque sembrerebbe essere un altro possibile termine...!


----------



## gatto

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Gatto. Grazie della risposta.
> So che in rete è facile trovare testimonianza (non certificata se non dall'uso) del fatto che la _sabbiera_ è una... sabbiera! Però qualunque vocabolario si consulti, non si vi è traccia di questo significato. Possibile che siano tutti così in ritardo sulla lingua parlata?


Beh, tenuto conto che tutti i link che ti ho inviato si riferiscono a ditte che vendolo detto articolo (in tutte le possibili variazioni) anche alle pubbliche amministrazioni che hanno intenzione di mettere su un parco giochi, io direi che non si tratta di un neologismo, ma semplicemente è un termine di un particolare gergo tecnico, non riportato sui vocabolari generalisti...
Ora, in effetti probabilmente nel linguaggio quotidiano non esiste un termine 'semplice' ed universalmente compreso, quindi, a meno di usare l'allocuzione "recinto per la sabbia" o simili,  tanto vale utilizzare un termine sicuramente corretto, per quanto 'gergale', e che comunque suggerisce al pubblico generale l'idea giusta...


----------



## giusyna

*I*l termine corretto è sabbiatoio


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Necsus! 
Ricordo che avevamo già discusso di questo termine per la traduzione dall'inglese (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=781330&highlight=sand).
Io sinceramente *sabbiatoio* non l'ho trovato né sui dizionari che ho in casa né sul De Mauro on-line. Anche Google (che peraltro come ben sappiamo ha i suoi bei limiti in quanto ad attendibilità ) riporta una trentina di risultati, che poi si dimezzano perché molti sono ripetuti...
Se proprio dovessi scegliere un termine unico (in alternativa ai vari "recinto per la sabbia" e simili) personalmente piuttosto che *sabbiatoio* sceglierei comunque *sabbiera* (nonostante l'ambiguità con l'altro significato).


----------



## giusyna

Rocamandour scusami se mi permetto.....ma qui nn si parlare di interpretare qcosa *qualcosa*
Necsus chiede se la zona di sabbia con il recinto dove giocano i bimbi si chiama sabbiera o sabbiatoio 
il termine corretto in italiano è *SABBIATOIO *o anche *SABBIONAIA
*
[quindi nell'eventuale traduzione in inglese è* "**Children's Sandbox" o anche **"sandpile"** (meno usato)]

Sabbiera* invece può indicare sia quella dei gatti  che  il primo dispositivo usato durante una frenatura di emergenza nei veicoli su rotaia (come dice Wikipedia)


----------



## gatto

giusyna said:


> Rocamandour scusami se mi permetto.....ma qui nn si parlare di interpretare qcosa....
> Necsus chiede se la zona di sabbia con il recinto dove giocano i bimbi si chiama sabbiera o sabbiatoio
> il termine corretto in italiano è *SABBIATOIO *o anche *SABBIONAIA*
> 
> [quindi nell'eventuale traduzione in inglese è* "**Children's Sandbox" o anche **"sandpile"** (meno usato)]*
> 
> *Sabbiera* invece può indicare sia quella dei gatti che il primo dispositivo usato durante una frenatura di emergenza nei veicoli su rotaia (come dice Wikipedia)


Per l'appunto, non si tratta di interpretare, ma di stabilire la correttezza di un termine. 


rocamadour said:


> Io sinceramente *sabbiatoio* non l'ho trovato né sui dizionari che ho in casa né sul De Mauro on-line. Anche Google (che peraltro come ben sappiamo ha i suoi bei limiti in quanto ad attendibilità ) riporta una trentina di risultati, che poi si dimezzano perché molti sono ripetuti...


Io non l'ho trovato nemmeno sul vocabolario Treccani, ultima edizione. Quindi, quando affermi che "Il termine corretto è sabbiatoio" dovresti quanto meno riportarci anche qualche riferimento.


rocamadour said:


> Se proprio dovessi scegliere un termine unico (in alternativa ai vari "recinto per la sabbia" e simili) personalmente piuttosto che *sabbiatoio* sceglierei comunque *sabbiera* (nonostante l'ambiguità con l'altro significato).


La giustificazione nell'utilizzo di sabbiera io l'ho fornita nei miei post precedenti, e ovviamente non è basata sulla presenza del termine in internet, ma sull'utilizzo del termine da parte dei produttori dell'oggetto nei loro siti e cataloghi di vendita, da cui ho dedotto che sia un termine gergale e non un neologismo...

P.S.: dò per scontato che Necsus conosca il termine in Inglese, visto che lui traduce proprio dall'Inglese...e qui nel forum solo italiano trattiamo di questioni pertinenti la lingua italiana parlando esclusivamente in lingua italiana


----------



## giusyna

*N*ella traduzione di alcuni termini non esiste un reale  corrispettivo dalla lingua di origine a quella poi tradotta  quindi Necsus conosce il termine inglese ma chiede se in italiano sia più corretto scrivere in un modo piuttosto che in un altro .....
*I*n questo caso la parola inglese ha in italiano 2 corrispettivi tutto qui
*E* comunque se vuoi la fonte: "lo zingarelli 1997" sotto "sabbiera"non parla di recinto dove giocano i bambini ma di "recipiente contenente sabbia da usare per l'aumento temporaneo del coefficiente di aderenza tra ruota e rotaia nelle locomotive, tram e simili"
*P**er quanto riguarda **SABBIONAIA la fonte è http : / / wapedia . mobi / it / Sabbionaia
*Il forum è q*ual*cosa *ch*e serve *per* confrontarsi....o sbaglio*?*


----------



## gatto

giusyna said:


> Nella traduzione di alcuni termini non esiste un reale corrispettivo dalla lingua di origine a quella poi tradotta quindi Necsus conosce il termine inglese ma chiede se in italiano sia più corretto scrivere in un modo piuttosto che in un altro .....
> In questo caso la parola inglese ha in italiano 2 corrispettivi tutto qui
> E comunque se vuoi la fonte: "lo zingarelli 1997" sotto "sabbiera"non parla di recinto dove giocano i bambini ma di "recipiente contenente sabbia da usare per l'aumento temporaneo del coefficiente di aderenza tra ruota e rotaia nelle locomotive, tram e simili"
> Per quanto riguarda SABBIONAIA la fonte è http : / / wapedia . mobi / it / Sabbionaia


Si, il significato di sabbiera che riporti c'è anche in tutti gli altri dizionari fin qui citati.
Io ho espresso nei miei post l'idea (mia) che si tratti di un termine del gergo dei produttori (ed acquirenti) dell'oggetto, e l'ho 'certificato' portando alcuni dei siti dei produttori suddetti. Bada, non ho cercato 'sabbiera' su google, ma 'parchi gioco sabbia' e altre combinazioni simili.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie per i vostri contributi. In effetti quello che chiedevo era quale, secondo voi, potrebbe essere il termine predominante nell'uso quotidiano per definire l'oggetto in questione. Se poi questo fosse anche linguisticamente 'corretto' sarebbe ancora meglio, ma temo che difficilmente potrà essere così, perché da una rapida verifica sui tre maggiori vocabolari in linea (Treccani, De Mauro, Garzanti) risulta che per _sabbiera_ il significato è solo quello che dicevo all'inizio della discussione (più un altro paio ancor più desueti o settoriali, che comunque non comprendono quello ipoteticamente relativo ai gatti), _sabbionaia_ compare solo come femminile di 'renaiolo', e _sabbiatoio_ non compare affatto (quindi anche questi ultimi due sembrerebbero essere ben lungi da un'attestazione di 'correttezza').

Per quanto riguarda la frequenza d'uso, in Internet si trovano più di 8.000 riscontri per 'sabbiera+giochi', circa 900 per 'sabbionaia+giochi', e solo 24 (meno come sempre le ripetizioni) per 'sabbiatoio+giochi'.

Dunque, a parità di 'incorrettezza', _sabbiera_ sembrerebbe nettamente prevalere nell'uso, per indicare la 'buca/recinto della sabbia'.


----------



## SunDraw

Per area di gioco bimbi a me scapperebbe tranquillamente anche un "sabbietta"...
"Vai a giocare nella sabbietta"
"E poi c'era la sabbietta"
...
con competizione un volta di più tra bimbi e gatti, e senza voler nemmeno fare della sociopsicologia...

Né con questo intendo (seriamente) competere con le terminologie più adatte già viste (non voto per nessuna: a me "buca/vasca della sabbia" basterebbero tranquillamente...).


----------



## Salegrosso

SunDraw, _sabbietta,_ (come _buca della sabbia_)_,_ suona bene anche a me. 
Ma inizio a sospettare che l'origine veneta qui abbia il suo ruolo.


----------



## Necsus

Salegrosso said:


> SunDraw, _sabbietta,_ (come _buca della sabbia_)_,_ suona bene anche a me.
> Ma inizio a sospettare che l'origine veneta qui abbia il suo ruolo.


Hmm... un vago sospettuccio ce l'ho anch'io...


----------

